# MVP 20 watt



## Franky (13/1/15)

Hi All, just curious as to which vendors have in stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (13/1/15)

If I remember correctly I think vapeden had some of these in stock.


----------



## Raslin (14/1/15)

Vape Den closed down at the beginning of the year unfortunately.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (14/1/15)

Raslin said:


> Vape Den closed down at the beginning of the year unfortunately.



Thanks man. I really wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Raslin (15/1/15)

The vendors are so quiet abput this. Has everyone given up on the MVP?


----------



## Zuzu88 (15/1/15)

It's cos there is a 30w mvp due for launch 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/15)

Raslin said:


> The vendors are so quiet abput this. Has everyone given up on the MVP?


With all the new regulated mods on the market at good price points I presume demand is limited.


----------



## Franky (16/1/15)

@Zuzu88 I'm actually pretty excited about the MVP3 - any vendors have an idea about when it will be released?


----------



## Raslin (20/1/15)

I think there is a place for the mvp 20w especially for new vapers just starting out and for those if us who dont do high wattage vaping.


----------

